# Who Makes The Best Atv Spreader?



## Gadget

I just tore up my third Agri-Fab pull behind, they usually last 2-3 years before tearing up, we've gone through around 6 of em at my club. Debating on whether to buy another for 150-200 knowing it'll only last a couple years or drop the cash on nice heavy duty model like a Monroe Tufline.

Here's what we've been using.....http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_743094_743094  Multiple problems; Gears loose sync and bind, spinner plate breaks, frame breaks or bends, funnel plate adjustment stops working.......etc, etc.


Which are the best?.........IYO.


----------



## Gadget

Check this out, was doing some searching and ran across this heavy duty model, which is basically a tractor spreader converted to atv use, similar to what Monroe Tufline has.


Look at the name on the hopper, didn't know HS was doing something like this.

http://www.tartergate.com/switch.ph...tt&foto_large=productimages/tt/large/ATVS.jpg


----------



## Gaswamp

are you using it for seed or fertilizer gadget


----------



## Gadget

Gaswamp said:


> are you using it for seed or fertilizer gadget




Both. 

I have a 600lb PTO spreader for my tractor that I also spread Seed, Fert, and lime with, but most of the time it's more convenient to spread with the 4 wheeler to free up the tractor for plowing. Also if you have some small narrow plots it's hard to control the spread and rate with the tractor and you'll end up wasting a lot of seed and Fert.


----------



## Gaswamp

I too have been down the road your on.  I went through a unit like you had in 2 or 3 years tops.  I finally went with this unit.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_41886_41886

the downside is it will take more laps.  But my current one is about 7 or 8 years old.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Just had 1 bite the dust. One still working somewhat but the gauge slips constantly and the tires bind. One lasted 3 uses before the axle broke. Best ones I've ever had were 2 smaller green ones I got at Lowes (can't remember the brand and haven't seen them anywhere since). They lasted about 5-6years of hard use. The Agri-Fab ones do good if they last me a season. Sure wish I could find a couple of those little light green ones again. The only held about 40 lbs but lasted.


----------



## win280

I have a moultrie 12 volt seeder that mounts on the back of my 4 wheeler. I love it. Used it for 5+ years with no problems. Only holds 80 lbs. of fert. or 50 lbs of wheat. I stack extra bags on front and rear cargo racks and have no problems seeding/ fert with it.


----------



## DoeMaster

*Re: Best Spreader*



win280 said:


> I have a moultrie 12 volt seeder that mounts on the back of my 4 wheeler. I love it. Used it for 5+ years with no problems. Only holds 80 lbs. of fert. or 50 lbs of wheat. I stack extra bags on front and rear cargo racks and have no problems seeding/ fert with it.



I've been using my Moultrie for years and love it!! I payed $99 for mine 4-5 years ago.  I saw them advertised for $69 this year.


----------



## jimbo4116

There really is not a good one out there, they all have problems, even the king cutter.

The rack mounted Earthways and Moultries don't have a motor strong enough to agitate Fertilizer when filled to capacity. 

The ones sold a tractor supply have a stronger motor but no agitator and the fertilizer packs unless you open the valve wide open. Then you can't control the flow rate

The all work great for small seed such as wheat rye and peas.

The pull behinds are just not heavy dutly enough over rough terrain such as food plots.  Most have bushing in the wheels instead of bearings. The tongues are light tubing.

In short none are really built for hard use.

That said, I have a earthway of which I have replace the motor with motors from the cheap Moultrie twice in 8 years.   The $69 dollar moultrie was cheaper that ordering a motor from earth way and the mount I built fit the earthway and not the moultrie. 

I make an agitator by running a 8 d common nail cut to 1/2 in. through the shaft in the hopper and putting a ring clamp around the nail and shaft.

This works good with fertilizer and lime if you only load the hopper with about 25#.  Works great with all seed.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

It may not be the "best" but I've had a Moultrie now for 4 years. I've had good service and you can't beat the price for the job it does. I also have access to a Brinley ( just like the agrifab and earthway)  pull behind which holds more but its tougher to use in tight spots and turn arounds like tree rows or narrow roads. It also takes up a lot of room in the bed of my truck when hauling it to the club. If I had to choose I would take the Moultrie for price & portability every time. Like somebody else said you can load the racks on the atv, load the spreader and take off. You can leave it on the four wheeler going to and from the lease.

Mine is one of two that have been used to plant 12 plots on one lease and close to 20 on another for the last four seasons. Catch 'em on sale and you can get it for $69. I'd still pay $99 if I had to  though.

A little trick we do with the moultrie when planting narrow spots like roads.... to keep from throwing a lot of seed or fertilizer in the woods or ditches, we clip and empty bag on both side of the spreader and let it hang down . The seed will still fan out behind you  but it will also hit the bags and fall  straight down, keeping it in the area you want to plant.


----------



## win280

Great tip ConfederateJay.
We put a piece of tin around the front and side of ours and extends below the motor.It keeps the fert from getting all ver my 4 wheeler. We adjust the width of the spreader by bending the tin. We can seed left ,center, or right.We can seed from 4 foot wide to 15 ft wide.
I put 80 lbs of fertilizer in mine.I also took out the agitator. Just make sure your fert is dry.
I always washed my seeder and 4 wheeler off after using fert. had a problem with the motor seizing up and not wanting to spin.
Carefully drilled a 1/8" hole in bottom of motor and squirted in a little oil. Fixed it right up. Planted 5 acres this year with it .


----------



## gobblinglawyer

I'll cast my vote for the Moultrie, too.  I bought mine in 1996 and have used it heavily since then.  It's planted clover, chufa, buckwheat, oats, fertilizer, lime, etc.  It's got it's drawbacks but is a great spreader for the price.  

It's also a little more durable by not having to be pulled over the ground and mounting to the ATV back rack.  Those pull behind models catch heck on rough ground plots.

For the past four or five years I have used it primarily to spread clover (arrowleaf and crimson mix) after my oats are sown with the fertilizer truck.

It works well.  Seems like I saw a really nice aluminum one somewhere at the NWTF show in Columbus, OH, but can't remember the name.  Don't know if they still make it or not but it looked like a great one but didn't have that much capacity.  That was several years ago.


----------



## Gadget

Never been fond of the electric models because you can't control the speed of spinner and it throws seed too far out to the sides. 

Anyone know of any new ones on the market that have a variable speed spinner, with a shut off button?


----------



## EastALHunter

*Gear drive is tiny...*



Gadget said:


> Check this out, was doing some searching and ran across this heavy duty model, which is basically a tractor spreader converted to atv use, similar to what Monroe Tufline has.
> 
> 
> Look at the name on the hopper, didn't know HS was doing something like this.
> 
> http://www.tartergate.com/switch.ph...tt&foto_large=productimages/tt/large/ATVS.jpg



it won't last as long.  Buy a Monroe.  I wouldn't trade anything for mine.  It is a beast.  Stop by any co-op in Alabama that has one that's been there a while and offer them 7 $100 bills.  They'll bite every time.


----------



## dajudge43

*spreaders*

you can buy parts for the agri-fab on the web they are quite cheap....have had one for several years i believe they last longer if you dont load them so heavy


----------



## deuce

Don't know what you guys are doing to your agri-fab spreaders but I and killdee have had them for about 3 or 4 years maybe longer my memory doesn't serve me so well these days. But I digress, have had good service from mine and I know killdee has used his this year and they still do the job.


----------



## Gadget

Thanks for the replies, still researching and weighing my options.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Gadget said:


> Never been fond of the electric models because you can't control the speed of spinner and it throws seed too far out to the sides.
> 
> Anyone know of any new ones on the market that have a variable speed spinner, with a shut off button?




If you clip something like an empty bag that hangs down past the spinner you can stop it from throwing too far to the sides.... as far as a shut off switch you can wire one in line or if you have the cigarette lighter type socket, you can get the plug in that has a switch on it  (which is what I use, since I have a socket on my Polaris)


----------



## Gadget

Confederate_Jay said:


> If you clip something like an empty bag that hangs down past the spinner you can stop it from throwing too far to the sides.... as far as a shut off switch you can wire one in line or if you have the cigarette lighter type socket, you can get the plug in that has a switch on it  (which is what I use, since I have a socket on my Polaris)




How long to take it on and off?


----------



## Flatone

I bought the one from Tractor Supply store this year that mounts on my 4 wheeler.  It comes with an on/off switch but you still have to manually open and close the gate.

I too wanted to controll the speed of the motor and did alot of research on the options.  The only way to control the speed of a 12V DC motor without affecting torque or harming the motor is with a circuit called a Pulse Width Modulator(PWM).  Basically it pulses the current at 12 volts to slow the motor.  There are a few controllers on the market that are around $150.  I found a supplier online and bought the board for $19 and used a waterproof box to install it in and made my own control box.  It works like a CHARM!!! If anyone is interested, I will track down the info and post some pictures.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Gadget said:


> How long to take it on and off?



Couple seconds-   very simple...Just hang the empty bag  or anything else you want to use as a flap off the outer rim on the sides of the hopper so that it hangs down past the spinner.

 Bungee cords will work but have a tendency to slide. You could always drill a  couple small holes on both sides of the hopper rim to hook into.

  I have some of those spring loaded clamps/clips... they are plastic and shaped like pliers but they are used to clamp and hold stuff (like laminate to a counter top while the glue dries etc.) I bought an assortment  bag of them at walmart for $10.


----------



## Gadget

Flatone said:


> I bought the one from Tractor Supply store this year that mounts on my 4 wheeler.  It comes with an on/off switch but you still have to manually open and close the gate.
> 
> I too wanted to controll the speed of the motor and did alot of research on the options.  The only way to control the speed of a 12V DC motor without affecting torque or harming the motor is with a circuit called a Pulse Width Modulator(PWM).  Basically it pulses the current at 12 volts to slow the motor.  There are a few controllers on the market that are around $150.  I found a supplier online and bought the board for $19 and used a waterproof box to install it in and made my own control box.  It works like a CHARM!!! If anyone is interested, I will track down the info and post some pictures.




yeah I would like to see that, post those pics..... and get the info on the supplier for the board.


----------



## Gadget

Confederate_Jay said:


> Couple seconds-   very simple...Just hang the empty bag  or anything else you want to use as a flap off the outer rim on the sides of the hopper so that it hangs down past the spinner.
> 
> Bungee cords will work but have a tendency to slide. You could always drill a  couple small holes on both sides of the hopper rim to hook into.
> 
> I have some of those spring loaded clamps/clips... they are plastic and shaped like pliers but they are used to clamp and hold stuff (like laminate to a counter top while the glue dries etc.) I bought an assortment  bag of them at walmart for $10.




Know exactly the clamps your talking about, thanks for the info.


----------



## Flatone

I found this model for sale on the internet:
http://www.gemplers.com/product/134395/Motor-Speed-Control-Box-Spreaders







This unit is nothing more than a switch and a PWM.

I bought this:http://www.next.gr/shop/shop.php?c=42&x=DC_Motor_Speed_Control





I bought a 5"x5" weather tight box and installed a switch and a cigarette lighter plug.  If you are doing any small or narrow plots, this is a MUST!!  you will save the money in seed, fertilizer and lime on the first plot alone.

I will take some photos and post them later.


----------



## 8N-Sam

*on/off switch*

I know of a few guys who have their spreaders wired up to their head light switch and control the on/off of the spreader by turning the head lights on and off... just thought I would mention that. I just bought a Cabelas ATV spreader this year and it has an in line on/off switch already on it. Ive only used it 3 times and only for seed so far but so far I like the unit. I used tin "blinders" to narrow the spread width this year but Im thinking about trying one of those circuit board controllers like was mentioned a few post up. What I like about it is I pull one pin and unhook a ratchet strap and its off the ATV.. very easy and QUICK to mount and un-mount the spreader.

                                                     Take care... Sam


----------



## Gadget

Flatone said:


> I found this model for sale on the internet:





Thanks for the info! I've got earthway chest spreaders that I use to spread my small seed, they make good stuff.

I like that control module a lot, just what I need.




Might just buy one of their spreaders with the control module.

Check out this website, much cheaper. www.earthway-outlet.com



Here's the chest spreader that I use,  highly recommend it!!

http://www.earthway-outlet.com/3100.htm


----------



## STEPHEN71586

i have one and i dont know if they still make them or not but it is called a thompson seeder i have had it for about 7 or 8 years and no problems it will hold between 150 and 200 lbs of fertilizer real nice it mounts to the rack of the atv they are a little expensive but have not had a problem out of mine heres the web site www.herdseeder.com/m3b.php oh yeah i got the opional reostat so you could slow the motor down and spread little widths. i just mounted mine in the reciever hitch just like the pic shows but on the atv


----------



## letsemwalk

Confederate_Jay said:


> It may not be the "best" but I've had a Moultrie now for 4 years. I've had good service and you can't beat the price for the job it does. I also have access to a Brinley ( just like the agrifab and earthway)  pull behind which holds more but its tougher to use in tight spots and turn arounds like tree rows or narrow roads. It also takes up a lot of room in the bed of my truck when hauling it to the club. If I had to choose I would take the Moultrie for price & portability every time. Like somebody else said you can load the racks on the atv, load the spreader and take off. You can leave it on the four wheeler going to and from the lease.
> 
> Mine is one of two that have been used to plant 12 plots on one lease and close to 20 on another for the last four seasons. Catch 'em on sale and you can get it for $69. I'd still pay $99 if I had to  though.
> 
> A little trick we do with the moultrie when planting narrow spots like roads.... to keep from throwing a lot of seed or fertilizer in the woods or ditches, we clip and empty bag on both side of the spreader and let it hang down . The seed will still fan out behind you  but it will also hit the bags and fall  straight down, keeping it in the area you want to plant.




thats what we use and my dad made it were it spins at different speeds.


----------



## LureheadEd

Where can I get  a Moultrie for $69 ?


----------



## Confederate_Jay

LureheadEd said:


> Where can I get  a Moultrie for $69 ?



You have to catch them on sale or clearance... I have posted on here a couple times when BPS had them for $79, they ususally mark em down around Christmas.


----------



## Gadget

Well I think I finally decided what spreader I'm going with.

This pull behind, best value by far for a heavy duty unit with a sealed gearbox, metal spinner plate and metal funnel adjustment. This will cost 400.00 delivered, bout same as the electric earthway with spinner control unit I was considering. Other heavy duty units like this are going for 800-1,000 delivered. The electric units are ok for seed but just can't put down the lime and fertilizer at the volumes I need to get the job done.

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?p=NX8KW&i=150808


Thanks to Bruz for showing me this.


----------



## EastALHunter

*Try a Solo421s.....*



Gadget said:


> Thanks for the info! I've got earthway chest spreaders that I use to spread my small seed, they make good stuff.
> 
> I like that control module a lot, just what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just buy one of their spreaders with the control module.
> 
> Check out this website, much cheaper. www.earthway-outlet.com
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the chest spreader that I use,  highly recommend it!!
> 
> http://www.earthway-outlet.com/3100.htm




it's the cadillac of chest spreaders.   I spread 10 acres of chicory and clover in a few hours this fall.  Large gears make it easy on the elbows and wrists.  Paid $48 for mine from the Ace Hardware online outlet.


----------



## Gadget

EastALHunter said:


> it's the cadillac of chest spreaders.   I spread 10 acres of chicory and clover in a few hours this fall.  Large gears make it easy on the elbows and wrists.  Paid $48 for mine from the Ace Hardware online outlet.




wow that's cheap, think I paid 200.00 for mine 4 yrs ago. On the website I see they're down to 95.00, that's a good deal.


----------



## whchunter

*Spreader*



Gadget said:


> I just tore up my third Agri-Fab pull behind, they usually last 2-3 years before tearing up, we've gone through around 6 of em at my club. Debating on whether to buy another for 150-200 knowing it'll only last a couple years or drop the cash on nice heavy duty model like a Monroe Tufline.
> 
> Here's what we've been using.....http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_743094_743094  Multiple problems; Gears loose sync and bind, spinner plate breaks, frame breaks or bends, funnel plate adjustment stops working.......etc, etc.
> 
> 
> Which are the best?.........IYO.



I have a 175# like the one you show. I bought it at Sears for $59. I haven't used it much but when spreading fertilizer, it seems to create a hole where the agitator is and quits spreading. I have to stop (when I finally notice it) and go back and shake remaining fertilizer down. This happens when I still have spread about 1/2 or 60 pounds. I usually only load about two bags or 100#. I would think the funnel spreaders are better and was looking at buying one of them. I notice my throw rate if controlled by speed.


----------



## Gadget

whchunter said:


> I have a 175# like the one you show. I bought it at Sears for $59. I haven't used it much but when spreading fertilizer, it seems to create a hole where the agitator is and quits spreading. I have to stop (when I finally notice it) and go back and shake remaining fertilizer down. This happens when I still have spread about 1/2 or 60 pounds. I usually only load about two bags or 100#. I would think the funnel spreaders are better and was looking at buying one of them. I notice my throw rate if controlled by speed.





Just ordered the one from Sportsman guide that I linked to above, I'll give ya a review when I get it next week and run some fert through it.


----------



## Huntin 4 More

Any reports on the new unit Gadget?


----------



## Gadget

Huntin 4 More said:


> Any reports on the new unit Gadget?




Yes, got it in last week, assembled it and spread some fertilizer last weekend.

I would say this is the best bang for the buck pull behind on the market......that I could find anyway. Others similar to this will run 700.00 to 1,000.00 delivered, this one was right 400.00(300.00+100.00 for shipping. A agri-fab will run you 250.00 and might not even hold up one year, this unit should last many years if taken care of.

It's well made, has a heavy frame and axle with a sealed wet gear box. The only problem is the hitch, won't hold properly, it's 1 7/8 and I had planned on switching it to a 2 inch anyway. Gonna change it out this weekend, just bolts on. Other than that no complaints at all.


----------



## Bruz

Gadget said:


> Yes, got it in last week, assembled it and spread some fertilizer last weekend.
> 
> I would say this is the best bang for the buck pull behind on the market......that I could find anyway. Others similar to this will run 700.00 to 1,000.00 delivered, this one was right 400.00(300.00+100.00 for shipping. A agri-fab will run you 250.00 and might not even hold up one year, this unit should last many years if taken care of.
> 
> It's well made, has a heavy frame and axle with a sealed wet gear box. The only problem is the hitch, won't hold properly, it's 1 7/8 and I had planned on switching it to a 2 inch anyway. Gonna change it out this weekend, just bolts on. Other than that no complaints at all.



Looks great......You gonna bring that to our work weekends in Bama this year so I can check it out?

I may need to buy one for the club this year.

Robert


----------



## Huntin 4 More

Thanks for the update!  Looks good.


----------



## jimbo4116

Gadget said:


> Yes, got it in last week, assembled it and spread some fertilizer last weekend.
> 
> I would say this is the best bang for the buck pull behind on the market......that I could find anyway. Others similar to this will run 700.00 to 1,000.00 delivered, this one was right 400.00(300.00+100.00 for shipping. A agri-fab will run you 250.00 and might not even hold up one year, this unit should last many years if taken care of.
> 
> It's well made, has a heavy frame and axle with a sealed wet gear box. The only problem is the hitch, won't hold properly, it's 1 7/8 and I had planned on switching it to a 2 inch anyway. Gonna change it out this weekend, just bolts on. Other than that no complaints at all.




Did you try tightening the nut on the clasp of the hitch.


----------



## Gadget

jimbo4116 said:


> Did you try tightening the nut on the clasp of the hitch.





yeah we did, seems to be a defect with the shape of the clasp, bought a 2 inch at Northern for 17.00, needed to change to 2 inch anyway so I don't have to change balls.


----------



## Gadget

Bruz said:


> Looks great......You gonna bring that to our work weekends in Bama this year so I can check it out?
> 
> I may need to buy one for the club this year.
> 
> Robert




yeah, if you don't have one next year.


----------



## whchunter

*New Spreader*

Looks good. 

I don't know why more aren't made with covers. I'd like to have a hinged cover so I could use in the rain. With dry conditions as they are I don't like to buy and spread until the rain is falling. The cover would also keep out rain and debris while stored.


----------



## Gadget

whchunter said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I don't know why more aren't made with covers. I'd like to have a hinged cover so I could use in the rain. With dry conditions as they are I don't like to buy and spread until the rain is falling. The cover would also keep out rain and debris while stored.





 true, it doesn't have a cover, we were talking about making one.


----------



## trotsky13

*Hey, Confederate Jay*

Confederate Jay,

How easy was it to install your spreader on your Polaris?  I too have a Polaris and didn't know how well a spreader would mount with the flat composite rack.  Didn't know if I needed an adapter plate of some sort.   Also, what kind of spreader do you have?  Thanks.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

trotsky13 said:


> Confederate Jay,
> 
> How easy was it to install your spreader on your Polaris?  I too have a Polaris and didn't know how well a spreader would mount with the flat composite rack.  Didn't know if I needed an adapter plate of some sort.   Also, what kind of spreader do you have?  Thanks.



sent you an email, in a nutshell ...it's easy


----------



## Gadget

Funny was Google searching for new spreader and came across my own thread from 2008. 

Well this spreader lasted 6yrs so far, fins on the spinner plate finally rusted out. The frame rusted out too, broke in half with a full load, had to weld in some angle Iron to keep it going. Looks like they don't make this spreader any more either.


----------



## Gadget

well looks like they still make it, under different name. 

250.00 more money now thou..

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200623879_200623879


----------



## Gaswamp

Gadget said:


> Funny was Google searching for new spreader and came across my own thread from 2008.
> 
> Well this spreader lasted 6yrs so far, fins on the spinner plate finally rusted out. The frame rusted out too, broke in half with a full load, had to weld in some angle Iron to keep it going. Looks like they don't make this spreader any more either.



thought I was the only one allowed to bump old threads


----------



## Killdee

Well my friend Deuce who commented on this thread died last November, but I'm still using my agrafab spreader he mentioned, must be 12-14 years old now.Bairly hanging on though. Lots of good info on here for spreader shoppers. I will likely go electric type next.


----------



## Gadget

Killdee said:


> Well my friend Deuce who commented on this thread died last November, but I'm still using my agrafab spreader he mentioned, must be 12-14 years old now.Bairly hanging on though. Lots of good info on here for spreader shoppers. I will likely go electric type next.



RIP Deuce, just went back to read his comment and noticed "Gone but not forgotten".


12yr old Agri-fab, wow! No way no how at my place........ too much abuse.. lol.

I'm thinking of trying electric, it's the travel on the rough ground with a full load that really tears em up. I've got a 600lb tractor spreader but I don't want to tie up my tractor for spreading purposes when I'm planting food plots, it need to be plowing or it holds up whole process.


on a side note, put 6 tons of lime on the plots this past weekend, ready to get it done.


----------



## Gadget

Gaswamp said:


> thought I was the only one allowed to bump old threads






well it's a popular thread.... going on 6,000 views and ranked on the first page of Google.. need some updates..lol.


----------



## Wild Turkey

Filco with 2" receiver hitch adapter.
Ive trashed all the other ones and settled on this one. It aint cheap.
The pull behinds always roll over.


----------



## OmenHonkey

I was just wondering if anyone has ever thought about buying or trying a salt spreader? They are expensive but some of them will fit over the tailgate of the truck or hook in the receiver hitch. And if they are designed for salt, then fertilizer should not do any real damage either!! I'm looking at some now!!!!


----------



## Wild Turkey

I dont care what its made of. You gotta wash em out and oil to keep them alive. The motors like to rot out.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Actually if you wash them with diesel fuel it neutralizes the acids in fertilizer better than just oiling them. That's what we did at the farm store I worked at . Just a idea to try some time.


----------



## Gaswamp

Gadget said:


> well it's a popular thread.... going on 6,000 views and ranked on the first page of Google.. need some updates..lol.



yep  some good info for sure...good luck


----------



## Gadget

Wild Turkey said:


> Filco with 2" receiver hitch adapter.
> Ive trashed all the other ones and settled on this one. It aint cheap.
> The pull behinds always roll over.



Looks like a good unit. About the same price as the earthway with control module. 

Always wash my spreaders after every use, then spray down with wd40.


----------



## Gadget

update:

After much searching and reading of reviews and comments I decided to go with the Filco. 

Very happy with this unit! Very well built, rock solid mounting and hopper. Planted 10 food plots with it this past weekend. The control module was very handy, tight places I turned down to spread 10ft, big open areas turned spinner speed up to throw 20-30ft. Worked great with both seed and fertilizer.

I'm done with the pull behind units, this is much better option, easier to use, less hassle. Still have my 600lb PTO tractor spreader if I need to spread a lot of lime and fertilizer but for bulk lime I use lime trucks or lime spreaders like in the pic above.


----------



## Gadget

another pic


Allows me to pull the trailer with spreader attached, so I can just drop the trailer and spread instead of going back and forth between pull behind spreader and pulling trailer. Less work, less time.


----------



## Gaswamp

nice spreader unit Rick....I like the Kubota too


----------



## Gadget

Gaswamp said:


> nice spreader unit Rick....I like the Kubota too




had it now 2yrs, turned 100hrs this past weekend. 

Finally sold the old Ford 3000 and upgraded.


----------



## Gaswamp

Gadget said:


> had it now 2yrs, turned 100hrs this past weekend.
> 
> Finally sold the old Ford 3000 and upgraded.


Ford 3000 were good utilitarian work horse tractors.  Similiarly, I have a MF231s with only 400 hrs on it right now, but my next tractor will be orange.  They are really nice and comfy.  What are the big differences in the Kubota M and L series?


----------



## Gadget

Gaswamp said:


> Ford 3000 were good utilitarian work horse tractors.  Similiarly, I have a MF231s with only 400 hrs on it right now, but my next tractor will be orange.  They are really nice and comfy.  What are the big differences in the Kubota M and L series?



I looked hard before I bought, went to all the tractor dealers in the area. Narrowed it down to Kubota or Deere, then after decided on Kubota it was between the M5100 and L4600. The M is built more rugged, heavier tractor, larger axles etc. The L's are little lighter but cost a few thousand less. At the time when I bought mine the L4600 was all new for 2012, had several more updates with the latest engine tech etc compared to the M5100, that's what sold me. But now I see that they just updated the 5100 to a new M5200. If I were buying now I would go with the M5200, could use the extra weight, horsepower and ruggedness. My tractors see some rough duty.


----------

